# Icue mit 115i pro Lüftersystems



## mauhdl (30. März 2019)

*Icue mit 115i pro Lüftersystems*

Hallo [emoji112] wollte fragen ob sich wer bei icue auskennt und zwar sind bei der AIO die Lüfter immer auf leise gestellt aber wenn ich zb Balance auswählen möchte ändert das nichts und wird auch nicht übernommen Danke [emoji120]


----------



## Matz (30. März 2019)

*AW: Icue mit 115i pro Lüftersystems*

Hallo, bei mir kann ich links die Profile auswählen und rechts für jeden lüfter und die Pumpe per linksklick übernehmen.


----------



## mauhdl (31. März 2019)

*Icue mit 115i pro Lüftersystems*



Matz schrieb:


> Hallo, bei mir kann ich links die Profile auswählen und rechts für jeden lüfter und die Pumpe per linksklick übernehmen.



Danke für die Antwort es funktioniert!!
Aber kanst du mir auch sagen ab wann die Lüfter anspringen bei 0 Drehzahl?


----------



## Matz (31. März 2019)

*AW: Icue mit 115i pro Lüftersystems*

Nein das weiss ich leider nicht, einfach mal ausprobieren unter CPU-Last.

Beste Grüße


----------

